# Costs



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

I just got a 'quote' in an email from IVI Valencia and they quoted 7-8000 Euro? I am having PGD, but it was kind of like a standard, not personal letter so I don't know if this includes that. Also, does it include medication? It seems an awful high price for just treatment without meds and without the PGD?


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello Linda,

I got the same quote from IVI Alicante, 7-800 Euros, without PGD. It wasn't clear whether that included medication, I am new to donor eggs treatment, so I don't know whether they will give me the meds that I need to take back to the UK with me. If not, I'm not sure how I will obtain them in the UK with a Spanish prescription? I did presume that it included the costs of stimms for the donor though.

I am hoping for more clarification when we have our initial consultation in April.

Good luck!

Jules


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Jules, please keep me informed on what they tell you in April. We're also looking at donor eggs, so assuming the price was including that as it contained info about it.


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Linda,

Yes, I will let you know how we get on!

Jules


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

When I was with IVI it was between 6 & 7000e and that didnt include the drugs. Eastern Europe is a lot cheaper.
Good luck Camilla.


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Betsy, tell me more!!!


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Def. cheaper in eastern Europe. I paid 3,500 euros for DE IVF with ICIS (and got my twins). Proce has gone up tho. but not much.

http://www.isida.ua/en/services/costs.html


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Camilla

Im at Fertimed and its 3500euros their as well. You can fly from Stansted for silly money (I think it was £2.50 last week). They are not as easy going as the Ukraine are for number of embryos to transfer, but the Dr is fantastic. I did consider Ukraine and Russia but the communication wasnt as good as it was with Fertimed. Plus the travelling was more of a pain and expensive than it is to Czech republic. Ive have heard that AV in Moscow is very good.

Heres the link to Fertimed; http://www.fertimed.cz/en/main_en.htm. Just hollow if you need to know anything else.

Love
Betsyxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks longbay and Betsy!! I will check the links out and have a think. I need to find out if they do PGD though.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Camilla, Fertimed do PGD hun.


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Yep - Isida too.


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

weeble said:


> Camilla, Fertimed do PGD hun.


Where's fertimed?


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Linda said:


> weeble said:
> 
> 
> > Camilla, Fertimed do PGD hun.
> ...


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Fertimed is in Olomouc in the Czech Republic and Isida is in Kiev in the Ukraine.


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry.. I should've guessed... LMAO. But all these names are just confusing me right now before starting 'investigating'..


----------

